# atube catcher not working ;( from past 1 month



## rsk11584 (Aug 15, 2011)

atube catcher not working from past 1 month have got latest update also other youtube downloaders and in mozilla also inbuilt youtube downloaders not working seems youtube changed something which prevents download of videos? 

is anyone else facing this problem


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 15, 2011)

They changed their code.

*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/easy-youtube-video-downl-10137/
This one has been updated. Work for most videos.


----------



## rsk11584 (Aug 16, 2011)

i installed the said link and now download helper is now working dont know where to use the youtube downloader i already had download helper which stopped working but now tis working thanks a lot


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2011)

Even the extensions in Opera 12 are not working for youtube downloads so I started using Youtube downloader.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 16, 2011)

use video cache viewer...it copies the buffered videos from all of your browsers.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

@rsk11584: DownloadHelper is best it can even has option of image download.



abhidev said:


> use video cache viewer...it copies the buffered videos from all of your browsers.....



but for that u need to buffer all videos first..instead of buffering download them directly


----------



## Vyom (Aug 16, 2011)

Dude believe me, I know the best* options to download YouTube videos... 

*1st method:* Goto, keepvid.com. You can download any video in any quality directly from browser, after you allow a Java script to run.

*2nd method:* *Download Youtube Downloader HD*. If later at some time, you suspect downloads are not working from this software, just download the latest version. 

* Conditions apply: "Best" means as of today's date, and most hassle free methods.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 19, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> but for that u need to buffer all videos first..instead of buffering download them directly


Thats what i meant when I said buffered videos...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2011)

@abhidev: I understood what is buffered...but direct download without buffering is better option....
@vineet369: 1st method is ages old...I used to use that but firefox plugins r doing a gr8 job here


----------



## Vyom (Aug 20, 2011)

@Zangetsu: FF's plugin's maybe doing a great job for you, but that 1st method would work cross-platform and cross-browsers!


----------



## rsk11584 (Aug 20, 2011)

Atube catcher was the best in queue manager i used to check the copy to clipboard option and just copy links from youtube and keep it for download and can sleep, no need to manually download each video, just select all vids and let atube catcher do the job... in this way in youtube i downloaded videos of more than 1 hrs duration like NASA, Alien attack, etc etc


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2011)

well for me...i watch videos online...and if i like it..i copy it using videocacheviewer...for me it works well...I mean wouldn't download it before seeing it.

Also I think IDM also can download youtube videos...


----------

